# Nuevas Leyes en el BOE del 30 de JULIO: Espionaje Bancario, y Persecución de los Negacionistas.



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

La corbata de Sánchez fue la cortina de humo para colar una nueva ley de espionaje bancario, y una modificación de la ley de seguridad nacional que permite la persecución de los Negacionistas. El BOE se publicó ayer, 30 de julio. Vienen a por nosotros, vienen a por todos. Dejo video bien explicado. Es largo, pero no tiene desperdicio. Saludos.




FUENTE: BOE.es - Sumario del día 30/07/2022


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Jul 2022)

Entre esto y la Ley de Seguridad Nacional, la CONFISCACIÓN de nuestros ahorros está más que asegurada. Parece que ya no les alcanza con ROBARNOS con los impuestos,


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

Exacto: Pero es que hay más: ayer no sólo han aprobado una ley de espionaje bancario, es que ayer han colado en la misma ley una reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional para perseguir cualquier disidencia, y poder, entre otras cosas, imponer una vacunación obligatoria, si les diese la gana. Es terrorífico hacia lo que vamos: una dictadura en toda regla.


----------



## machote hispano (31 Jul 2022)

El dinero es malo. Mejor dárselo a Antonio, el sabrá que hacer.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Jul 2022)

Añade a eso el decreto de restricción de energía a industria que se aprueba mañana.

Se están atreviendo a todo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Jul 2022)

No tendrás nada y serás feliz


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5028502/0/objetotecas-bibliotecas-de-objetos-prestamo-uso-comunitario-vecinos-economia-circular/ A alquilarlo todo Más allá de la privacidad y la propiedad En una publicación para el Foro Económico Mundial, la ecoactivista danesa Ida Auken, quien se había...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

Desde ayer España ya no existe, estamos en AntonioLand.


----------



## machote hispano (31 Jul 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Añade a eso el decreto de restricción de energía a industria que se aprueba mañana.
> 
> Se están atreviendo a todo.



Alcoa reduce al 50% su producción de aluminio. 
Paso previo a parar totalmente.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (31 Jul 2022)

Lo triste es que millones de personas lo verán bien, solo quieren una paguica y seguir jugando a la consola.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Lo triste es que millones de personas lo verán bien, solo quieren una paguica y seguir jugando a la consola.



Din del hilo


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Lo triste es que millones de personas lo verán bien, solo quieren una paguica y seguir jugando a la consola.




Espérate a que nos impongan comer cucarachas. Si te quejas te cierran tu cuenta de red social. Y si reincides te metan en la cárcel, previo paso por la vacunación obligatoria. 
Muchos seguirán, como bien dices, aplaudiendo a las 8.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Jul 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Alcoa reduce al 50% su producción de aluminio.
> Paso previo a parar totalmente.



Si lo he visto. Va a ser un dominó. Estos hdp saben lo que hacen para destrozar todo.

Estoy seguro que el decreto de restricción de producción agrícola y ganadera va de camino.


----------



## Tejota (31 Jul 2022)

Lo van a intentar pero en cuanto llegue al constitucional la van a tumbar. No sera ni la primera ni la ultima. Lo que pasa que llevara su tiempo.

Lo de siempre.... rojos y sus rojadas con su mania de meterse en la vida de la gente hasta limites insospechados.

Y mas en estas leyes que tocan el bolsillo no solo al pobre si no tambien al de arriba. No durara mucho....


----------



## Abubilla73 (31 Jul 2022)

!!!!Paren el mundo que quiero bajarme!!! Más dramático que nunca


----------



## sirpask (31 Jul 2022)

Solo queda la opción de irte a un pais no absolutista.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Lo van a intentar pero en cuanto llegue al constitucional la van a tumbar. No sera ni la primera ni la ultima. Lo que pasa que llevara su tiempo.
> 
> Lo de siempre.... rojos y sus rojadas con su mania de meterse en la vida de la gente hasta limites insospechados.
> 
> Y mas en estas leyes que tocan el bolsillo no solo al pobre si no tambien al de arriba. No durara mucho....



Cuando decidan ya no quedará nada.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Jul 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> La corbata de Sánchez fue la cortina de humo para colar una nueva ley de espionaje bancario, y una modificación de la ley de seguridad nacional que permite la persecución de los Negacionistas. El BOE se publicó ayer, 30 de julio. Vienen a por nosotros, vienen a por todos. Dejo video bien explicado. Es largo, pero no tiene desperdicio. Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia puta.
Vedlo, en serio, merece la pena. 
La chicha comienza a partir del minuto 3:10


----------



## Tejota (31 Jul 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Cuando decidan ya no quedará nada.



Si pero han apuntado muy alto.... en este pais hay gente muy poderosa que no le hace ninguna gracia que husmeen sus cuentas bancarias. Y mas un gobierno de rojos y maricones.


----------



## montytorri (31 Jul 2022)

Azrael ya cagó ayer este jilo.





*Tema mítico* : - El Nuevo Orden Mundial ya está aquí: aprueban en el BOE la posibilidad de inhabilitar una cuenta bancaria o un mail por terrorismo o desinformación







www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Jul 2022)

* Espionaje Bancario y de Represión del Negacionista ¿vacunación forzosa? *

1236 visualizaciones Emitido en directo el 30 jul 2022 Sergio Cebolla, Abogado en Olex Abogados y Principal de los Laòcratas analiza la [Ley Espionaje Bancario y de Represión del Negacionista ¿vacunación forzosa?] Ley Orgánica 9/2022, de 28 de julio, por la que se establecen normas que faciliten el uso de información financiera y de otro tipo para la prevención, detección, investigación o enjuiciamiento de infracciones penales, de modificación de la Ley Orgánica 8/1980, de 22 de septiembre, de Financiación de las Comunidades Autónomas y otras disposiciones conexas y de modificación de la Ley Orgánica 10/1995, de 23 de noviembre, del Código Penal. ANALISIS LEY DE ESPIONAJE BANCARIO Y REPRESIÓN DEL NEGACIONISTA ¿VACUNACIÓN FORZOSA? LO 9 /22

*ESTO QUE LEEIS ES EL BOE *







​


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Si pero han apuntado muy alto.... en este pais hay gente muy poderosa que no le hace ninguna gracia que husmeen sus cuentas bancarias. Y mas un gobierno de rojos y maricones.



Si aunque me temo que está mierda también viene de muy arriba. Toda oposición a esta escoria me parece poca.


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Si pero han apuntado muy alto.... en este pais hay gente muy poderosa que no le hace ninguna gracia que husmeen sus cuentas bancarias. Y mas un gobierno de rojos y maricones.



Es que precisamente esta ley (lo explica el abogado en el video) a las cuentas que estén fuera de España, aunque sean de bancos españoles y titulares españoles, las dejan sin tocar. Brutalisimo. Se justifica en la necesidad de luchar contra las mafias, y el terrorismo, pero a la vez deja inalcanzables las cuentas que usan las mafias (y políticos), y los terroristas. 

Es una ley con la mira puesta en el ciudadano español.


----------



## Tejota (31 Jul 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si aunque me temo que está mierda también viene de muy arriba. Toda oposición a esta escoria me parece poca.



Han aprovechado las fechas para meterla.... eso indica que esperan recursos de inconstitucionalidad por doquier. Pronto lo veremos.... imagino que los de la oposicion ya estaran preparando los recursos por la cuenta que les trae, sobre todo azules y verdes de grandes patrimonios y solvencia. Y ya no hablemos de rojos historicos con buen colchon que tampoco les hara mucha gracia esa intromision en sus finanzas.
Me preocuparia enormemente que no hubiera recursos ante el constitucional por esta ley.


----------



## Tejota (31 Jul 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Es que precisamente esta ley (lo explica el abogado en el video) a las cuentas que estén fuera de España, aunque sean de bancos españoles y titulares españoles, las dejan sin tocar. Brutalisimo. Se justifica en la necesidad de luchar contra las mafias, y el terrorismo, pero a la vez deja inalcanzables las cuentas que usan las mafias (y políticos), y los terroristas.
> 
> Es una ley con la mira puesta en el ciudadano español.



Es que las cuentas fuera de España son inaccesibles por el Estado español por razones obvias. Aunque sea un banco español si esta en otro pais esta regido por las leyes de ese pais en donde esta ley aprobada seria una aberracion juridica sin limites.


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Han aprovechado las fechas para meterla.... eso indica que esperan recursos de inconstitucionalidad por doquier. Pronto lo veremos.... imagino que los de la oposicion ya estaran preparando los recursos por la cuenta que les trae, sobre todo azules y verdes de grandes patrimonios y solvencia. Y ya no hablemos de rojos historicos con buen colchon que tampoco les hara mucha gracia esa intromision en sus finanzas.
> Me preocuparia enormemente que no hubiera recursos ante el constitucional por esta ley.



No veo claro si la oposición se movilizará ante este asalto a los derechos ciudadanos. Tengo que verlo. Del PP no espero nada. Son los grandes rentistas de las leyes del PSOE.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (31 Jul 2022)

Este claro que este tio está aquí para llevar a cabo la oscura tarea de demolición del sistema de libertades diseñada por sus jefes del NOM: ¿perseguir al desinformador? Entonces tendrá el Gobierno que empezar a perseguirse a sí mismo, y con saña. ¿Desinformación? Uno de los Gobiernos menos transparente, demagogo y tergiversador de Europa. ¡Qué caraduras!


----------



## Viviendo Digno (31 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor será ver a Feijoo haciendo bueno a Antonio.


----------



## elKaiser (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Lo van a intentar pero en cuanto llegue al constitucional la van a tumbar. No sera ni la primera ni la ultima. Lo que pasa que llevara su tiempo.
> 
> Lo de siempre.... rojos y sus rojadas con su mania de meterse en la vida de la gente hasta limites insospechados.
> 
> Y mas en estas leyes que tocan el bolsillo no solo al pobre si no tambien al de arriba. No durara mucho....



¿Quién lo va a recurrir?, el Defensor del Pueblo?


----------



## 34Pepe (31 Jul 2022)

Por eso Bono y Felipe González se han sacado la doble nacionalidad dominicana

Y la fiscalía de quién depende?...pues eso!


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Lo van a intentar pero en cuanto llegue al constitucional la van a tumbar. No sera ni la primera ni la ultima. Lo que pasa que llevara su tiempo.
> 
> Lo de siempre.... rojos y sus rojadas con su mania de meterse en la vida de la gente hasta limites insospechados.
> 
> Y mas en estas leyes que tocan el bolsillo no solo al pobre si no tambien al de arriba. No durara mucho....



A esto venía. Eso se va para abajo en máximo 1 año.


----------



## 34Pepe (31 Jul 2022)

Si lo combinan con la CBDC europea no hay vuelta atrás


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

No quepa duda: en Europa no se podrá ni conducir sin que estés identificado. Vaya continente de m***** vamos a dejar a nuestros hijos. 


34Pepe dijo:


> Si lo combinan con la CBDC europea no hay vuelta atrás


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Jul 2022)

El Covid es tan real como el Holocausto.


----------



## Roberto Malone (31 Jul 2022)

@xicomalo, ¿qué piensas de esto?.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Jul 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Solo queda la opción de irte a un pais no absolutista.



¿Como?


----------



## ciberobrero (31 Jul 2022)

Resumen?

Las cosas se pueden decir de 2 a 5 minutos incluidos improperios. Videos de 30 ninutos son chupacamaras.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Jul 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Resumen?
> 
> Las cosas se pueden decir de 2 a 5 minutos incluidos improperios. Videos de 30 ninutos son chupacamaras.



Sería de agradecer otras fuentes que no sea tragarse un vídeo de 30 minutos, algo que casi nadie va a hacer contandome a mi mismo.


----------



## subvencionados (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Lo van a intentar pero en cuanto llegue al constitucional la van a tumbar. No sera ni la primera ni la ultima. Lo que pasa que llevara su tiempo.
> 
> Lo de siempre.... rojos y sus rojadas con su mania de meterse en la vida de la gente hasta limites insospechados.
> 
> Y mas en estas leyes que tocan el bolsillo no solo al pobre si no tambien al de arriba. No durara mucho....



Esto no es solo cosa de "rojos". Esto son órdenes de arriba y dará igual al monigote que pongan de títere. Las cumplirá a rajatabla.


----------



## Cens0r (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Lo van a intentar pero en cuanto llegue al constitucional la van a tumbar. No sera ni la primera ni la ultima. Lo que pasa que llevara su tiempo.
> 
> Lo de siempre.... rojos y sus rojadas con su mania de meterse en la vida de la gente hasta limites insospechados.
> 
> Y mas en estas leyes que tocan el bolsillo no solo al pobre si no tambien al de arriba. No durara mucho....



Por eso están acelerando la "renovación" del TC.


----------



## sasuke (31 Jul 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> La corbata de Sánchez fue la cortina de humo para colar una nueva ley de espionaje bancario, y una modificación de la ley de seguridad nacional que permite la persecución de los Negacionistas. El BOE se publicó ayer, 30 de julio. Vienen a por nosotros, vienen a por todos. Dejo video bien explicado. Es largo, pero no tiene desperdicio. Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cambiale el título al post que has puesto juNio


----------



## fuckencia (31 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Lo triste es que millones de personas lo verán bien, solo quieren una paguica y seguir jugando a la consola.



O al dominò y la petanca.
Que cobran buenos retoros y teien pocos gastos y mchas ayudas .

Esos por los que cerramos el pais tres meses ,si 
A ver si estan dispuestos ellos a hacer ahora algun sacrificio.
Pero de los grandes ,de los de rascarse el bolsillo


----------



## Joaquim (31 Jul 2022)

Y Felpudo Sexto?

No sé ni para que pregunto.


----------



## oldesnake (31 Jul 2022)

tenemos la obligación moral de rechazar leyes injustas, si pusieran la vacunación obligatoria no me la pondría, preferiría irme preso. lo suyo sería denunciar en masa.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (31 Jul 2022)

La vacunacion difícilmente será obligatoria jamás en tanto correría la sangre. A escopetazos y machetazos contra los maderos, seguro que me llevo a unos cuantos gilipollas por delante. Después os dejo que sigáis disfrutando de tan maravillosa sociedad.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (31 Jul 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La vacunacion difícilmente será obligatoria jamás en tanto correría la sangre. A escopetazos y machetazos contra los maderos, seguro que me llevo a unos cuantos gilipollas por delante. Después os dejo que sigáis disfrutando de tan maravillosa sociedad.



Saldras en las noticias como el loco de las katanas y seguidamente darán paso a algún chisme de la pantoja o al furgol.


----------



## noseyo (31 Jul 2022)

Cuando quiten el dinero ya veremos si la gente queda parada ,mientras siguen entrando inmigrantes y no se piesn los que están


----------



## noseyo (31 Jul 2022)

Deseando que intenten ponerme una vacuna experimental que ya se desmoto que está matando gente y enfermendola , si no lo hicieron antes lo van a hacer ahora cuando la vacunaciones están decaidas y no van más que el 30% a por la cuarta , ríos de sangre de funcionarios que también serán para ellos obligatorias , yo me llevo a quien pueda prefiero morir matando , que envenenado


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (31 Jul 2022)

El pasado 18 de junio mi perra parió 5 cachorros de mastín (con mezcla, pero mastín. Por aquí tengo "al papá" suelto y vigilando, con 2 hijos suyos de una anterior camada.

De los 5 he regalado 1. Tenía pensado regalar 2 más y quedarme solamente 2 cachorros.

A la vista de los acontecimientos me quedo los 4 y los entreno como su padre y hermanitos mayores.

Con 8 perros y un par de armas podré esperar tranquilamente a estos psicópatas.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Sephiroth (31 Jul 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Si pero han apuntado muy alto.... en este pais hay gente muy poderosa que no le hace ninguna gracia que husmeen sus cuentas bancarias. Y mas un gobierno de rojos y maricones.



Iluso... ¿Te crees que estas cosas van destinadas a gente poderosa?
Seguramente, como todas las leyes, esa gente poderosa habrán sido los que han creado y redactado esa ley.


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> @xicomalo, ¿qué piensas de esto?.



Xicomalo encantado de instaurar un régimen populista autoritario liberticida. Es su sueño húmedo como buena rata roja.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (31 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Lo triste es que millones de personas lo verán bien, solo quieren una paguica y seguir jugando a la consola.



el dinero se acaba y el consumo energético se restringe. La consolita va a funcionar a pedos porque luz no habrá


----------



## Cognome (31 Jul 2022)

Esto es más viejo...ya hace años, que están controladas las transferencias, dinero que sacas del cajero, lo que ingresas, y si superas los limites avisan agencia tributaria, y cuenta bloqueada. Rellenar el pdf notificando de dónde viene dinero, multita o requisamiento de cantidad y la vida sigue...
Parece que lo tenéis en un calcetín, si no entiendo que os venga de nuevo....una transferencia de más de 15000 euros bloqueo de cuenta hasta que informes procedencia, creo que desde 2015.


----------



## XicoRaro (31 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Esto es más viejo...ya hace años, que están controladas las transferencias, dinero que sacas del cajero, lo que ingresas, y si superas los limites avisan agencia tributaria, y cuenta bloqueada. Rellenar el pdf notificando de dónde viene dinero, multita o requisamiento de cantidad y la vida sigue...
> Parece que lo tenéis en un calcetín, si no entiendo que os venga de nuevo....una transferencia de más de 15000 euros bloqueo de cuenta hasta que informes procedencia, creo que desde 2015.



Esto es peor: no es que avisen de movimientos sospechosos, es que el estado (aka gobierno) puede espiar tus cuentas si les sale del nabo, e incluso bloqueártelas si sospecha que estas "desinformando". Dibuja el futuro en este foro.
Por otra parte, pueden OBLIGARNOS a VACUNARNOS, y cualquier movimiento que hagas contra dicha decisión puede llevarte ante un tribunal.

Lo que han diseñado no es solamente peor que lo que teníamos, es que entramos en otro juego totalmente distinto.


----------



## Tejota (31 Jul 2022)

Sephiroth dijo:


> Iluso... ¿Te crees que estas cosas van destinadas a gente poderosa?
> Seguramente, como todas las leyes, esa gente poderosa habrá sido los que han creado y redactado esa ley.



No creo, esa ley tiene corte de patron rojo... es decir siempre buscando meterse hasta en la cama a ver que haces. Creo que van a pinchar en hueso. Por supuesto lo van a intentar sacandola en vacaciones como no podia ser de otra forma. Yo creo que antes de fin de año esta tumbada. Lo preocupante es que no se tumbara.... entonces si que la cosa esta amañada y ya podeis agarraros las kalandrakas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Ago 2022)

shorts video


* 31 de julio de 2022 *
​


----------



## machote hispano (1 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si lo he visto. Va a ser un dominó. Estos hdp saben lo que hacen para destrozar todo.
> 
> Estoy seguro que el decreto de restricción de producción agrícola y ganadera va de camino.



Esta tarde un reportaje de granjas lecheras; un kilo de pienso más caro que un litro de leche(no se si precio de granja o de súper). En un año han cerrado un porrón. Id comprando leche en polvo, que ya está carísima ~9€/kg. Hace un año ~6€.

Los incendios han jodido plantaciones para ahorrar en pienso, así que seguirán quitando vacas lecheras. Pero la carne no creo que baje de precio. 

Y para colmo el precio del combustible tumba lo poco salvado del fuego. En palabras de un agricultor/ganadero "yo tengo para comer, sin depender de nadie, pero los de ciudad no, y van a pasar hambre si esto se hunde". 

Pero tranqui todo el mundo, resiliencia, sororidad, ecofemiprogresismo..., Antonio nos salvará, aunque tenga que ofrecer sopa de rabo de begoño... 

Las noticias que me llegan de bancos de alimentos y otras oeneges, más o menos serias, es apocalíptico. Me desconecté de eso cuando vi mucho raterismo, y las bolsas de comida cada vez más pequeñas. Ahora solo quedan migajas a repartir entre pocos. 

Vamos camino de cupones de racionamiento, al menos en combustible. A saber que eufemismo le pondrán.


----------



## mindugi (1 Ago 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> Si lo combinan con la CBDC europea no hay vuelta atrás



HORO
plata 
crypto
trueque-felación


----------



## das kind (1 Ago 2022)

Sanchinflas hijoputa.

Y todos los "demócratas" que han apoyado esto, también.


----------



## machote hispano (1 Ago 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> HORO
> plata
> crypto
> trueque-felación



Horo, no se puede comer. 
Plata, ídem. 
El plomo y los medios para darle impulso valdrán mucho más... 

Crypto..., no me haga reír. No hay INet en el Mad Max. 

Trueque-felacion... Ahí la ha clavado (no va con segundas). En el éxodo venezolano el periodista Angel Expósito contaba como en la frontera con Colombia se le ofrecían: "Señor, usted podría ayudarme con dos dólares y yo le satisfago oralmente..." 

En algún lado estará grabado ese relato. Tendré que buscarlo. 

Aquí en España con la crisis ZParo, el número de españolas que empezaron como nuevas, de lumis, aumentó significativamente. Yo mismo tuve que oír a alguna amiga insinuar que no le iba a quedar más remedio... Espero fuera una broma, o para dar pena.


----------



## Sibarita (1 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Solo queda la opción de irte a un pais no absolutista.



Si la gente no está dispuesta a luchar por sus libertades y la de sus hijos entonces es la única opción que queda.

Quieren destruirlo TODO. Hasta cuándo la gente va a mirar para otro lado coño?


----------



## qbit (1 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> La corbata de Sánchez fue la cortina de humo para colar una nueva ley de espionaje bancario, y una modificación de la ley de seguridad nacional que permite la persecución de los Negacionistas. El BOE se publicó ayer, 30 de julio. Vienen a por nosotros, vienen a por todos. Dejo video bien explicado. Es largo, pero no tiene desperdicio. Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resumen, porfa.


----------



## qbit (1 Ago 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Lo triste es que millones de personas lo verán bien, solo quieren una paguica y seguir jugando a la consola.



Esos son subhumanos, no personas.


----------



## Max Kraven (1 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Desde ayer España ya no existe, estamos en AntonioLand.



O en MARICONLAND.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Resumen, porfa.



el gobierndo reconoce en el BOE que las vacunas tiene RETOS PERO TAMBIEN OPORTUNIDADES a la hora del alterar el ADN

lo mismo con el 5g

y el resto es una transposicion de cosas ya dichas en este foro manuales de la OTAN y demas sobre guerra digital y hibrida y full spectrum dominance


----------



## daesrd (1 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> La corbata de Sánchez fue la cortina de humo para colar una nueva ley de espionaje bancario, y una modificación de la ley de seguridad nacional que permite la persecución de los Negacionistas. El BOE se publicó ayer, 30 de julio. Vienen a por nosotros, vienen a por todos. Dejo video bien explicado. Es largo, pero no tiene desperdicio. Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van a por la quinta columna


----------



## Gorrión (1 Ago 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Si pero han apuntado muy alto.... en este pais hay gente muy poderosa que no le hace ninguna gracia que husmeen sus cuentas bancarias. Y mas un gobierno de rojos y maricones.



A esos no los mirarán, no te preocupes.


----------



## daesrd (1 Ago 2022)

UN FÍSICO dijo:


> Este claro que este tio está aquí para llevar a cabo la oscura tarea de demolición del sistema de libertades diseñada por sus jefes del NOM: ¿perseguir al desinformador? Entonces tendrá el Gobierno que empezar a perseguirse a sí mismo, y con saña. ¿Desinformación? Uno de los Gobiernos menos transparente, demagogo y tergiversador de Europa. ¡Qué caraduras!



Se veía venir. Lo echaron del psoe, y después de lo que parecía el fracaso, fue rescatado por los de arriba para cumplir la misión que le encomendaron. Es un personaje que merece un estudio y seguimiento profundos, porque va ha haber un antes y un después de el gobierno de éste psicópata traidor.

En España ha habido varios asesinatos de presidentes del gobierno, desde Prim a Carrero.
En mi opinión, ninguno más justificado que el de Antoñito. Pero eso no ocurrirá, te lo aseguro. Mientras siga obedeciendo a sus amos, seguirá con la agenda.

No se sabe si pertenece a alguna logia masónica o s algún organización internacional, aparte del psoe, que ya de posi es una organización internacional con un pasado masonico total. Empezando por su fundador Pablo Iglesias, Felipe González, Zapatero, y muuuuchos, más.

Hasta que no se haga una ley que obligue a declarar públicamente la pertenencia o no a la masoneria de cada diputado, ministros, jueces, y cualquier alto funcionario, en España no habrá ni gobierno, ni justicia, ni na de na.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (1 Ago 2022)

Quita de ahorros incoming...... Ahora si que si.


----------



## Lechuga verde (1 Ago 2022)

que vengan a por mí que aquí les espero con mi escopeta


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2022)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> Saldras en las noticias como el loco de las katanas y seguidamente darán paso a algún chisme de la pantoja o al furgol.



Eso antes tenía algún impacto, ahora, con el descredito y la perdida de prestigio y dignidad de los Mass Mierda, para nada.













Solo hace falta ver lo que ha pasado con Vox, cuanto mas lo han atacado los Periolistos y Periolistas de los Mass MIerda, mas ha crecido en intención de voto.

En el futuro, la gente presumirá de haber sido insultada, difamada y atacada por los Periolistos de los Mass Mierda, como los Langostos presumen hoy de haber corrido delante de los grises.


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y Felpudo Sexto?
> 
> No sé ni para que pregunto.



con el pin de la agenda 2030 en la solapa y la hija en la perfida albión


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> El pasado 18 de junio mi perra parió 5 cachorros de mastín (con mezcla, pero mastín. Por aquí tengo "al papá" suelto y vigilando, con 2 hijos suyos de una anterior camada.
> 
> De los 5 he regalado 1. Tenía pensado regalar 2 más y quedarme solamente 2 cachorros.
> 
> ...



¿como vas a alimentar 8 perros?


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> con el pin de la agenda 2030 en la solapa y la hija en la perfida albión



Ya ni disimulan....





__





La Reina de España dejándolo clarinete en el día del Patrón







www.burbuja.info





Y este, supuestamente, es el "árbitro político", y está ahí por su "ejemplaridad", su Cucktólica Majestad.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Esos son subhumanos, no personas.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Añade a eso el decreto de restricción de energía a industria que se aprueba mañana.
> 
> Se están atreviendo a todo.



Pero ocultándoselo a la masa, que no se entera de nada, igual que siempre lo han hecho. En España es el modus operandi, nunca van de cara, siempre reptando como las serpientes, todo a traición y por la espalda. Esto lo aprueban un 30 de julio, con la gente medio despistada por las vacaciones, es lo mismo que cuando aprueban las leyes mas liberticidas los 31 de diciembre.

Aunque para que nos vamos a engañar, tienen a todos los mass mierdas comiendo de su mano, por tanto podrían aprobar cualquier cosa en cualquier momento, que lo hayan hecho un 31 de julio mas parece cosa de tradición que de otra cosa, es un por si acaso...


----------



## Felson (1 Ago 2022)

Resumen o muerte. Es ideario de burbuja para cualquiera que abra hilo... sobre todo si es vídeo (por evitar click bait y esas cosas de Pedro J., salvo que lo necesite para sobrevivir y así lo diga).


----------



## AssGaper (1 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Esto es peor: no es que avisen de movimientos sospechosos, es que el estado (aka gobierno) puede espiar tus cuentas si les sale del nabo, e incluso bloqueártelas si sospecha que estas "desinformando". Dibuja el futuro en este foro.
> Por otra parte, pueden OBLIGARNOS a VACUNARNOS, y cualquier movimiento que hagas contra dicha decisión puede llevarte ante un tribunal.
> 
> Lo que han diseñado no es solamente peor que lo que teníamos, es que entramos en otro juego totalmente distinto.



Ni preocuparos por esta ley de mierda,no tiene recorrido jurídico. Es inconstitucional por necesidad.

¡Hasta en el BOE reconocen que es poco ético¡

Hay una cosa al hacer leyes y esque al hacerse no ha de hacerse con malicia ( y la malicia puede ser una cosa subjetiva),pero es que ya te manifiestan palmariamente en el BOE que esto es así.

Otra ley que van a obligar a tumbar,pero que aprovecharan el tiempo hasta su ilegalización,para espiar cuentas bancarias con la escusa que cuando se hacía desde su publicación en el BOE pues no era inconstitucional porque así el Constitucional no lo manifestó.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Ago 2022)

Viruelo, ese dictador.


----------



## asdadalex25 (1 Ago 2022)

dictadura


----------



## frankie83 (1 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Exacto: Pero es que hay más: ayer no sólo han aprobado una ley de espionaje bancario, es que ayer han colado en la misma ley una reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional para perseguir cualquier disidencia, y poder, entre otras cosas, imponer una vacunación obligatoria, si les diese la gana. Es terrorífico hacia lo que vamos: una dictadura en toda regla.



Es curioso porque la ley puede decir lo que quiere pero no puede ir en contra del derecho natural

el cuerpo es inviolable ellos podrán hacer las leyes que quieran pero nunca suministrar Fármacos a la fuerza será algo justo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Ago 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Pero ocultándoselo a la masa, que no se entera de nada, igual que siempre lo han hecho. En España es el modus operandi, nunca van de cara, siempre reptando como las serpientes, todo a traición y por la espalda. Esto lo aprueban un 30 de julio, con la gente medio despistada por las vacaciones, es lo mismo que cuando aprueban las leyes mas liberticidas los 31 de diciembre.
> 
> Aunque para que nos vamos a engañar, tienen a todos los mass mierdas comiendo de su mano, por tanto podrían aprobar cualquier cosa en cualquier momento, que lo hayan hecho un 31 de julio mas parece cosa de tradición que de otra cosa, es un por si acaso...



Es cierto aunque como también dices tampoco veo a la gente muy espabilada, lo podrían aprobar el 15 de septiembre y la masa informe de taraos aplaudiria las medidas.

Pueden aprobar que nos van a rebanar el cuello a todos y la gente aún dirá joder si son los sociatas, los del pueblo, lo harán por nuestro bien y se pondrán a aplaudir.

No creo que tengan ya necesidad de muchas tácticas de camuflaje. Van a calzón quitado.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Viruelo, ese dictador.



Viruelo I. El dictador rojo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Ago 2022)

Menos independencia judicial y más partitocracia. ¿Acaso alguien puede pensar a estas alturas que los no-representantes de los ciudadanos, por el contrario representantes de los partidos, van a legislar para otra cosa que los intereses de sus verdaderos representados, que no son ni pueden ser, jamás, los de los ciudadanos?


----------



## SPQR (1 Ago 2022)

¿Vais a salir a las 8 a aplaudir?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿como vas a alimentar 8 perros?



Huerto, caza, visitantes no deseados...

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## mambo (1 Ago 2022)

Por eso la chuminada de la corbata , al mas puro estilo trilero hgp!!


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Exacto: Pero es que hay más: ayer no sólo han aprobado una ley de espionaje bancario, es que ayer han colado en la misma ley una reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional para perseguir cualquier disidencia, y poder, entre otras cosas, imponer una vacunación obligatoria, si les diese la gana. Es terrorífico hacia lo que vamos: una dictadura en toda regla.



Muy cierto. Soy hay dos alternativas: ocultarse o rebelarse. O quizás una combinación de las dos. Pero rebelarse no significa salir en manifestación con pancartas y esas gilipolleces. Y ahi lo dejo, que ya te detienen por opinar.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Ago 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> No creo, esa ley tiene corte de patron rojo... es decir siempre buscando meterse hasta en la cama a ver que haces. Creo que van a pinchar en hueso. Por supuesto lo van a intentar sacandola en vacaciones como no podia ser de otra forma. Yo creo que antes de fin de año esta tumbada. Lo preocupante es que no se tumbara.... entonces si que la cosa esta amañada y ya podeis agarraros las kalandrakas.



Siento decirte que van a tumbar un mojón. Esta todo acordado entre los de arriba. El estado de alarma inconstitucional y no ha pasado nada. Van a saco.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Ago 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Se veía venir. Lo echaron del psoe, y después de lo que parecía el fracaso, fue rescatado por los de arriba para cumplir la misión que le encomendaron. Es un personaje que merece un estudio y seguimiento profundos, porque va ha haber un antes y un después de el gobierno de éste psicópata traidor.
> 
> En España ha habido varios asesinatos de presidentes del gobierno, desde Prim a Carrero.
> En mi opinión, ninguno más justificado que el de Antoñito. Pero eso no ocurrirá, te lo aseguro. Mientras siga obedeciendo a sus amos, seguirá con la agenda.
> ...



A Perro no lo va a asesinar nadie, porque a esos presidentes del gobierno que mencionas los asesinaron los de arriba, porque no hicieron lo que les ordenaron. Perro sabe eso y es un lacayo fiel, a cambio de inmunidad, dinero, propiedades y vicios, muchos vicios. Y ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Ago 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ni preocuparos por esta ley de mierda,no tiene recorrido jurídico. Es inconstitucional por necesidad.
> 
> ¡Hasta en el BOE reconocen que es poco ético¡
> 
> ...



Ojalá tengas razón, pero me temo lo peor. Visto lo visto hasta ahora.


----------



## jabalino (1 Ago 2022)

Bueno, si siguen acelerando la máquina nos dejarán sin nada que perder... Y entonces espabilaremos de verdad y empezaremos a aplicar las soluciones que merecen.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Ago 2022)

El que tenga padrino se bautiza y el que no, será perseguido hasta los confines del planeta.


----------



## trichetin (1 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Exacto: Pero es que hay más: ayer no sólo han aprobado una ley de espionaje bancario, es que ayer han colado en la misma ley una reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional para perseguir cualquier disidencia, y poder, entre otras cosas, imponer una vacunación obligatoria, si les diese la gana. Es terrorífico hacia lo que vamos: *una dictadura en toda regla.*



Cada vez que queráis decir dictadura decid *tiranía*. Es más correcto y entenderéis los textos clásicos que no quieren que leáis. 

Una dictadura puede ser buena si tiene al bien común. De hecho es una métdo de gobierno ante emergencias para la toma de decisiones rápdas. 
La tiranía es la degeneración del mando en cunado tiene al interés particular del gobernante (en este caso imponer su agenda2030).


----------



## trichetin (1 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Solo queda la opción de irte a un pais no absolutista.



_El globalismo significa que no hya sitio a donde huir_. 
-Milan Kundera


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Ago 2022)

Ni tengo un duro en el banco, ni lo pienso tener. Yo como dice el gitanillo en la película "Pápa Piquillo": No me fío de los payos.

Y después yo no he negado nada. No me he vacunado, pero ya está.

Si hombre... una cartilla como los perros con las vacunas. Venga ya...!

Anda que nos van a poner a caldo, pero porque no se les ha enseñado los dientes, si no, no estarían tan farrucos y crecidos.


----------



## BAL (1 Ago 2022)

En el banco solo q puedas permitirte perder

ahorros en cripto pero en wallet con tu semilla. Solo para valientes con visión


----------



## Rocksteady (1 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Es que precisamente esta ley (lo explica el abogado en el video) a las cuentas que estén fuera de España, aunque sean de bancos españoles y titulares españoles, las dejan sin tocar. Brutalisimo. Se justifica en la necesidad de luchar contra las mafias, y el terrorismo, pero a la vez deja inalcanzables las cuentas que usan las mafias (y políticos), y los terroristas.
> 
> Es una ley con la mira puesta en el ciudadano español.



Fantástico. Meted toda la pasta a Degiro, Interactive Brókers, Revout, etc.

Ya os han avisado muchas veces...


----------



## Tigershark (1 Ago 2022)

Han aprendido la lección nada de sangre para que los españoles no salten , igual con estas medidas se calienta por fin las cosas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

Nuevas Leyes en el BOE del 30 de JULIO: Espionaje Bancario, y Persecución de los Negacionistas.


Bueno, si siguen acelerando la máquina nos dejarán sin nada que perder... Y entonces espabilaremos de verdad y empezaremos a aplicar las soluciones que merecen.




www.burbuja.info





EL GENERAL FLYNN
EX DIRECTO DE LA NSA 
EXPLICA LO QUE ES LA GUERRA DE 5 GENERACION.
TODAS LAS NARRATIVAS SON FAKE. TODAS LAS NOTICIAS QUE VEMOS. ES TODO FAKE.

Flynn speaking about THE GHOST IN THE MACHINE video



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/08/NFqddMPgv15KiULSBN8Y_02_cedb74bf21f7f4a161c678016b98d7e5_video_original.mp4










*PSYWAR *

* DEL VIDEO DEL CUERPO DE OPERACIONES PSICOLOGICAS DE US ARMY *


















Robert Wakefield


An anon dig on "Koko The Clown":




anonup.com





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

*GHOSTS IN THE MACHINE*

US Army 4th PSYOP Group says the quiet part out loud.








 

"All the world's a stage."




_EL MUNDO COMO ESCENARIO _


Robert Wakefield

1st Special Forces Command @1st_SF_Command

_We believe in ghosts... __Do you?? #PsyWar_


​


----------



## capitan anchoa (3 Ago 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> La corbata de Sánchez fue la cortina de humo para colar una nueva ley de espionaje bancario, y una modificación de la ley de seguridad nacional que permite la persecución de los Negacionistas. El BOE se publicó ayer, 30 de julio. Vienen a por nosotros, vienen a por todos. Dejo video bien explicado. Es largo, pero no tiene desperdicio. Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los socialistas les gusta aprobar las leyes polémicas siempre antes de las vacaciones, para que la gente no se dé cuenta.

Huele muy mal todo.


----------

